# Impossible de se connecter au Game Center



## Guyhom (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Mountain Lion. Tout fonctionne bien.
Sauf le Game Center
Au lancement, je mets mon ID et mot de passe iCloud et j'ai le message :
"Impossible de se connecter au Game Center".
Vous avez une idée de ce qui se passe ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Guyhom (29 Juillet 2012)

UP 

Pourrais-je au moins avoir vos retours savoir si ça marche de votre côté ?


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2012)

Apparemment je peux me logger. Mais je ne vais pas plus loin que l'adhésion aux termes du service (aucune envie d'être ennuyé par ce machin). En tout cas, ça se connecte puisque l'authentification fonctionne.


----------



## emmanaud (6 Août 2012)

Idem pour moi, je ne peux pas me logger avec mes identifiants Apple... 

Too bad !


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Une connexion sans encombre pour ma part également, cela peut paraître "bête" mais peut-être qu'il faudrait re-vérifier si les Identifiants Apple ne sont pas erronés..


----------



## Guyhom (6 Août 2012)

AntiShirt a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Une connexion sans encombre pour ma part également, cela peut paraître "bête" mais peut-être qu'il faudrait re-vérifier si les Identifiants Apple ne sont pas erronés..



Je viens de réessayer : impossible pour ma part. J'ai vérifié encore 3 fois ce soir mes identifiants login/mot de passe... :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------

J'ai même essayé en cliquant sur "Créer un identifiant Apple" depuis le menu de connexion du Game Center... Ca me donne aussi un message d'erreur...
http://d.pr/i/AXSH


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

C'est étrange.. 

Peut-être qu'il faudrait comme le dit le message d'erreur "Réessayer plus tard" ; Depuis combien de temps cela se produit-il ?


----------



## Guyhom (6 Août 2012)

AntiShirt a dit:


> C'est étrange..
> 
> Peut-être qu'il faudrait comme le dit le message d'erreur "Réessayer plus tard" ; Depuis combien de temps cela se produit-il ?



Depuis l'installation de Mountain Lion, que j'ai faite 3 jours après sa sortie...


----------



## AntiShirt (6 Août 2012)

J'ai effectué une recherche sur Google mais elle n'a pas été fructueuse, il faut espérer que le problème sera résolu dans une prochaine MàJ de Mountain Lion.. :/


----------



## Guyhom (6 Août 2012)

Le soucis c'est que je suis pas sûr que le soucis soit identifié par Apple :/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h20 ----------

J'ai trouvé le soucis (bande de coquinous) ; j'explique :
- Le Game Center d'Apple a besoin de se connecter aus sites Verisign
- Or, ces accès sont probablement bloqués sur votre Mac (sans doute pour faire tourner de manière pas très très très légale un produit de la firme Adobe) ; vous vous rappelez la fois où vous avez installé la suite CS ? On vous a demandé d'aller bidouiller le fichier hosts...:modo:

Bref, voici la solution : 
1. Allez dans Applications > Utilitaires et lancez "Terminal.app"
2. Tapez :

```
sudo nano /private/etc/hosts
```
puis validez avec la touche "Entrée"
3. Le terminal vous demande votre mot de passe. Le saisir. Attention, lorsque vous le saisissez, il n'y a pas de "*" à la place des caractères. C'est normal. Une fois votre mot de passe saisi, tapez "Entrée"
4. Descendez avec la flèche du bas pour faire défiler le contenu du fichier. Vous devriez trouver au moins 2 lignes qui contiennent "verisign". Devant chacune de ces lignes, tapez :
	
	



```
#
```
. Attention à bien vérfier que vous avez fait ça pour toutes les lignes avec "Verisign".
5. Appuyez ensuite sur "Ctrl" + O (la lettre O pas le chiffre 0) puis validez avec "Entrée".
6. Quittez l'application "nano" et entrez la commande suivante : 

```
dscacheutil -flushcache
```

Et voila... 

Pour rendre à César : http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/os-x-operating-system/280166-mountain-lion-game-center-problem.html (avec les copies d'écran qui vont bien).


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2012)

Encore un bug de Mountain Lion résolu... 

[ça veut dire qu'on va pouvoir tracer les vilains qui utilisent une version pirate de CS... ]


----------



## 7ronin7 (9 Août 2012)

Si par tout hasard, une personne X a installé une version Adobe CS comme vous le disez et qu'il fait ces manipulations dans le fichier host...

Se peut-il que Mr. Adobe voit après si la version CS est non valide, ou, cette version peut-elle être bloquée par la suite ? 

Ou quand même pas...  ?

Merci,
anonyme ronin


----------



## Guyhom (9 Août 2012)

Tout est possible


----------



## 7ronin7 (9 Août 2012)

Arf, le choix est rude... Adobe CS ou Game Center...

Enfin, pas si rude, vive Adobe CS, à la poubelle Game Center ! 

Anonyme Ronin


----------



## Guyhom (9 Août 2012)

Personnellement, ça a été l'occasion pour moi de me poser la question : ai-je vraiment besoin de la suite CS ? Il existe aujourd'hui d'excellentes alternatives légales dans le Mac App store. Perso, j'en ai profité pour ne plus utiliser de logiciel sans en avoir les droits complets.


----------

